# Confused - what type am I? ENFP or ENFJ



## Enn B (Jan 12, 2016)

Soo, the first time I did the MBTI test on 16personalities site I got ENFP-Turbulent. I felt that it was a crazy fit to my personality (95%). Recently I did it again twice and I got ENFJ-Turbulent. I think I fit ENFP more, but this could be a total bias on my part. The 5% confusion is that I love organising and planning and I do so excessively (apparently ENFPs are not supposed to like this/do this?!), and initially I enthusiastically implement it, but eventually I drift off but keep coming back to it again and again (e.g. goals list, routine list etc). I suppose it is hard for me to stick to a routine (change my habits), but that is one thing I totally wish I could do (I want to be able to stick to my plans). In the long term though, I think I do start to slowly change myself by implementing the things I want.

Anyway, imagine I am a blank slate (haha - I know the above info does not help with this) without any personality type associated with me, and help me figure out my type please.

Thank youu.


----------



## Finny (Jul 17, 2015)

Don't take a test that uses Keirsey. 
Here's a cognitive functions test: Jungian Cognitive Functions Test
Here's explanations of them: The 8 Cognitive Functions
Here's where you can find what type you use + explanations of orders of cognitive functions: The 16 Type Patterns
Here's an added chart (all the way to the left is dominant and all the way to the right is inferior. When you take the test order the top 4 from highest (dominant) to lowest (inferior) and see what you get:


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

@Enn B —

I'm sure Finny means well, buuut...

Dario Nardi's one of the leading cognitive functions guys (as you may know), and his test is arguably the most-linked-to cognitive functions test but, as further discussed in the spoiler in this post, INTJs typically get high Te scores _and high Ti scores_ (with Te not substantially favored over Ti), when they take Nardi's test. They also tend to get high Ni scores _and high Ne scores_ (with Ni not substantially favored over Ne). And INFJs often get Fi scores that are as high or higher than their Fe scores. And all the IN types tend to relate pretty strongly to Ti. And so on.

As I understand it, there has _never_ been a cognitive functions test where the results come anywhere close to lining up with the Harold Grant model expectations, where ENFJs are supposedly Fe-Ni-Se-Ti and ENFPs are supposedly Ne-Fi-Te-Si — and FYI, that's a function model that's inconsistent with Jung, inconsistent with Myers, has no respectable body of evidence behind it, and has never been endorsed by the official MBTI folks.

I've been involved in forum "type me" exercises for six years now, and they often include people posting their results from a variety of tests, some dichotomy-based and some function-based. And that experience has led me to conclude that, assuming someone has reasonably well-defined preferences, they're more likely to correctly type themselves using dichotomy-based tests than tests (or analysis) based on the functions. And if they've got one or more preferences that are in or near the middle, I think dichotomy-based tests are more likely to correctly indicate that situation as well.

If you have any interest in taking the official "Step I" MBTI, you'll find a link to that here.

If you're interested — and _only_ if you're interested — in quite a lot of input from me on J/P, see the spoiler in this post.

And if you've let anybody bamboozle you into thinking that ENFJs and ENFPs are waaay different (_because functions_!) or that you can't possibly be an ENFx (_because functions_!), you may want to look at this post.

Finally, in case they're useful, I've put roundups of online ENFJ and ENFP profiles in the spoiler.


* *




_ENFJ Profiles_
MBTI Manual (2nd Ed.)
MBTI Manual (3rd Ed.)
Keirsey (Please Understand Me)
Kroeger & Thuesen (Type Talk)
Hirsh & Kummerow (Lifetypes [abridged])
Berens & Nardi
personalitypage: Portrait
personalitypage: Personal Growth
personalitypage: Relationships
personalitypage: Careers

_ENFP Profiles_
MBTI Manual (2nd Ed.)
MBTI Manual (3rd Ed.)
Keirsey (Please Understand Me)
Kroeger & Thuesen (Type Talk)
Hirsh & Kummerow (Lifetypes [abridged])
Berens & Nardi
personalitypage: Portrait
personalitypage: Personal Growth
personalitypage: Relationships
personalitypage: Careers


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi. How about who are you in these conversations? Ni or Ne?

Ni is my INFJ friend saying, “So and so’s problem is THIS and she’s pissed.” 

Ne is me saying, “I’m getting indistinct impressions and I think she’s mad at me, so I’m going to dig around more to see if I can get her to say what’s wrong.” 

Do you want to find the "absolute truth" (Ni)? or think several possibilities have the potential to be the truth (Ne)? 

"Ni and Ne may reach the same conclusion but Ne will be less certain in articulating that conclusion as an indisputable fact because since Ne is focused on external possibilities and doesn’t like to narrow things down like Ni does, Ne anticipates that with additional information their assumption may change." 

"Ne is expansive, pulling not only from the immediate environment but a fast storehouse of similar knowledge (Si), so it is good at reading connections between other people, but it is not good at magically coming up with an answer after sleeping on something, which is something Ni is known for. (Ni- ”Oh, the answer just came to me… I know what to do…”) Ne looks outward, eager for information and inspiration, with a desire to discuss, and Ni looks inward, looking at something from every angle before deciding if it fits in its inner framework. " 

"Ni is an INTJ I know articulating something as an absolute; and an (Ne) ENFP I know arguing with him that he doesn’t know that for sure."


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

@Enn B —

I made my post on January 12, and you thanked it today, so I'm guessing you're an ENFP. :tongue:


----------



## Enn B (Jan 12, 2016)

I used similarminds.com and apparently my personality type is unclear 

Te (Extroverted Thinking) (65%) 
your valuation of / adherence to logic of external systems / hierarchies / methods

Ti (Introverted Thinking) (75%) 
your valuation of / adherence to your own internally devised logic/rational

Ne (Extroverted Intuition) (70%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards free association and creating with external stimuli

Ni (Introverted Intuition) (65%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards internal/original free association and creativity

Se (Extroverted Sensing) (65%) 
your valuation of / tendency to fully experience the world unfiltered, in the moment

Si (Introverted Sensing) (70%) 
your valuation of / focus on internal sensations and reliving past moments

Fe (Extroverted Feeling) (75%) 
your valuation of / adherence to external morals, ethics, traditions, customs, groups

Fi (Introverted Feeling) (75%) 
your valuation of / adherence to the sanctity of your own feelings / ideals / sentiment

//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
based on your results your type is likely - unclear


----------



## Enn B (Jan 12, 2016)

Haha, yes I may have too many projects/tasks/ideas on my mind wandering in and out whenever it is convenient and I feel like it. But I never forget about them, I do _eventually_ come back to it.


----------



## Santa Gloss (Feb 23, 2015)

Enn B said:


> The 5% confusion is that I love organising and planning and I do so excessively (apparently ENFPs are not supposed to like this/do this?!), and initially I enthusiastically implement it, but eventually I drift off but keep coming back to it again and again (e.g. goals list, routine list etc). I suppose it is hard for me to stick to a routine (change my habits), but that is one thing I totally wish I could do (I want to be able to stick to my plans). In the long term though, I think I do start to slowly change myself by implementing the things I want.


Story of my life. I'm an ENFP and I always test as ENFJ. I love organizing and planning, like you. Planning gets me ridiculously excited, so it's not limited to J types. Follow through is a bit of an issue though.

The reason this happens is because the test can't distinguish well between certain things (that's their limitation) such as Te planning/organizing and J routine/schedule. In MBTI, you have 4 functions - N, S, F, T. If your third and/or fourth function show up strongly on the test answers, the test gets confused. It gives you the easiest answer as opposed to the accurate answer. 

ENFPs and ENFJs have different function stacks and as a result, their personalities manifest differently. 

ENFPs have Ne Fi Te Si. 
ENFJs have Fe Ni Se Ti.

Based on my friendships with ENFJs and my limited knowledge of you, my gut says ENFP.


----------



## Gal pick (Sep 5, 2020)

Enn B said:


> I used similarminds.com and apparently my personality type is unclear
> 
> Te (Extroverted Thinking) (65%)
> your valuation of / adherence to logic of external systems / hierarchies / methods
> ...


Based on that, your personality is very complicated actually. You are either an ESFJ, INTP or INFP. That are some weird options. You are definetly not either ENFJ or ENFP. It looks like you are probably an ESFJ


----------

